# how to properly cook crack



## abcdefg

hey everyone
first off i have used the search option and didnt really get a good enought explaination
a friend of my tried doing a gram from instructions on the net but didnt work, wasted a gram.

has anyone got a proven step by step method to do it with pretty decent quaility gear.

thanks


----------



## SPDemon420

In a large metal spoon, combine 1 gram of cocaine and 1/2 gram of baking soda. Carefully fill the spoon with water to the 3/4 mark.

Place the spoon with all three ingredients over medium high to high heat until all of the baking soda has finished bubbling out.

Your cocaine freebase will appear in the bottom of the spoon in the somewhat murky colored water that remains. The freebase will be yellowish gold in color.

Pour out the remaining water with any residue left floating on top. Fill the spoon with fresh cold water over top of the freebase. Now, with a sharp, non-serated knife, gather the freebase from the spoon in one full motion and let it fall onto a ceramic plate. Now your done with the spoon. 

Now, tilt the plate and let any excess water fall off. Don't worry, the freebase will not move at all when tilted. With a paper towel, carefully wipe up any remaining water from around the clump of freebase.

Run the same, non-serated knife back and forth over the freebase clump. It will quickly change from an oily yellowish gold clump into a rock hard white form within a minute or so. Once this happens, stop using the knife.

Now, with a sharp razor blade, carefully scrape up the white freebase into a pile. With the bottom of a medium size metal spoon, carefully crush up the freebase into a fine powder.

Now this next part is what everyone leaves out, but it is THE most crucial to obtaining pure freebase cocaine. If you omit this part, you WILL also be smoking freebase amphetamine and freebase ephedrine, most assuredly. 

Take a small drinking glass and fill it up with about 2 inches of fresh cold water. Now, pour your dry freebase pile into the glass of water. Stir up the freebase for a minute or so. This will remove all traces of amphetamine, methamphetamine, ephedrine and psuedo-ephedrine from your freebase because they will all dissolve in the water, while the cocaine freebase will NOT dissol
[mod note: they will all dissolve into the water eventually]

Hardly anyone knows about this step and it is the most crucial. Otherwise, no matter what step you decide to use for making freebase (albeit aluminum foil, ammonia, bi-carb, etc), you'll be carrying all of those adulterants right on thru to the end. They will ruin your cocaine high, believe me!

Once you have stirred the freebase and water for a minute or so, carefully pour out the water and freebase into a coffee filter paper. You can pour fresh water into the glass and swish it around to collect any freebase that got left behind when pouring it into the filter paper. Now, the only substance left behind in your filter paper is the most pure freebase cocaine you will EVER experience! 

Once the water has all gone thru the filter paper, you can pour the pure cocaine freebase out onto a clean plate. Let it dry for another 3-4 minutes or so and smoke away. 

Total time: 30 minutes

Now, you can do it this way, or you can cut corners and try some other route. But, I challenge you at some point to try it this way and you will never try any other route again.

I know you were looking for a quick route, but I just had to tell the correct one. Otherwise, your high will just consist of you just sitting there, heart racing, paranoid, amped out, dizzy and untalkative. 

Why not spend an extra 20 minutes and really enjoy the "true" experience?

Good luck to you with whatever you decide.

*ORIGINALLY POSTED BY Le Junk*

I would have bitched about not UTFSE, but im coked out and needed something to do.  enjoy


----------

